# New Bear Super Kodiak Grayling Green 64"--I am in love!



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey folks: 

Just took delivery of a new Grayling Green Super Kodiak in the 64" AMO. It's 55#/28" rated, and it is...well, liquid smiles so far.

I took three new arrows out into the darkness at around 10 PM tonight and did some preliminary shooting. It is a sweet shooter, I can tell you. Very smooth, very easy draw, and supremely pointable. By the time I went in, the last four three arrow groups had arrows touching. Early seat-of-the-pants estimation is that it's a pretty fast bow with the 2216s I was using.

I'll be back around, most likely tomorrow, with additional info. There may be video involved, knowing my proclivities. All I can tell you right now is that I was doing the happy dance every time I shot the darned thing tonight, and I think the longer, bubinga-riser version of the SuperK is a real looker.

That is all for now.

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The Super K is truly one of the great bows. Enjoy!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on your new bow


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I know how you feel. Last week I got one and its green also but not sure if all the green ones are the Grayling Green. Mine is a 45lber and I shot it about 40 times and what impressed me was the twang it makes on release.....I to was doing the ditty wall ditty dance after each shot. I love that bow and it is gonna stay in my corral as long as I'm on this earth for sure. Congrats to you on getting that bow......I hope you do get a video out here so we can watch you shoot that bow.......good stuff! I wonder why there are so many more enjoyable events with the trad bows, just like your getting this bow, than in the compound section?


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats on your new 64" Bear Super Kodiak Grayling Green.


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a 60 inch Grayling Green SK and I really enjoy it. Simply a great bow. I bet that 64 incher is smooth as butter!


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

The bow is very smooth. It doesn't feel objectively heavier than my Howatt on the draw. It's very stable and the grip angle works well for me. I've been out shooting it again this morning and none of my raves from last night have been disproven in the light of day (literally). Obviously, the bow won't correct for human error, and I take that "to err is human" business to heart sometimes, but it is a sweet shooter, and I think I'm going to keep coming back to it ahead of most of my other bows for a good long time.

Rem, I think a lot of it is that traditional bows are somewhat more about the intangibles, rather than the hard stats. Also, they're a simpler system. You can have an ideal compound, but if your release aid is giving you issues, or needs to be taken in or let out a quarter of an inch, it makes everything feel "off". Also, compounds go from a place of expecting technical wizardry and perfection, expecting every new bow to outduel the old one. With a trad...things are a little more open ended. If you love the bow, you don't necessarily blame it for being four feet per second slower than bow X. Especially if it's pretty. Even there, archers have a thousand different definitions of pretty. I just think that there's more joy in the simply bent stick and string world because we're all here by choice, and it's a broad range of reasons that took us down this path...or something.

More to come as soon as I get some food in me and capture some footage.

Cheers,


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thorwulfx. and I've never seen anyone really elated at owning an old compound. Ever here of someone all excited about owning a 70ish wheelie bow? I haven't! Thats what is great about the recurves and stick bows. There is alot of history with the stick bows and recurves that doesn't exist with the compounds. I got Fred Bears DVDs and in the package was a Bear sticker, not very big so I went out and put it on my rear window of my car......would someone do that for a Jennings Lightning? I doubt it!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BTW, you've seen the photos of mine.......would you say it is Grayling Green also?


----------



## thorwulfx (Sep 26, 2011)

Rem, 

The Grayling Green in older bows referred to the green fiberglass on the limbs. I believe yours has what Bear termed "future wood" or something like it...a laminate that was dyed a greenish color. The recent GG modifier primarily has to do with a specific version of the new Super K that is available with green glass again, like they produced back when they were in Michigan. Also, the GG series is available in the longer length this year, and has a bubinga riser. And...we've exhausted what I know on the subject.

As to your other post, I've seen people excited and pleased about compounds. I've been one of those people here and there. What I find, though, is that it's a short-term high, like the enthusiasm about getting a new computer. Once you use it and know it, it becomes part of the scenery to some extent. You expect it to work, and if it does, all is well. I have trads, on the other hand, that every time I shoot them, I just find myself saying, "Man! I love this bow!"

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## WillMac (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey there. I'd appreciate any update you have on this bow. I can't find one at any local dealer to test shoot so am depending on resources like this to help make a decision. I have a Martin Howatt Hunter, 55#@28 and would like to have a similar Bear. Can you give any sort of "performance" and "quality" type details or input? Your videos on this bow say "it's not a real fast bow" . . . can you qualify that with some comparison to other bows you've shot? Or, have you gotten a chance to get it on a chronograph? Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

Ahhh... With the Super Kodiak Grayling it's not just about beauty. There's a certain mystic ... My first bow was a Griz, and I regret ever selling it - although it really didn't fit me being 6' 5". ... I almost picked up a 64" SK a couple months ago in Left hand that was for sale. Should have. Terrific bows... 

Told my wife I was going to sell my Howett Hunter to help the cost of my newest addictions.... I mean "additions." But, I can't bring myself to do it. Maybe I'll let the boy do that when I take my dirt nap (he's right handed).

Enjoy your new bow.


----------



## J-in-AK (Oct 1, 2013)

congrads on the new bow!! the GG super K is one of the prettiest factory bows in my opinion. i was torn between the GG and the regular super K when i got mine upgrading from a grizzly. i love my super k but the GG is definately better looking. great bow.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like you made a good selection. Congrats.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

This thread is very close to two years old. It's possible that the OP might see it but he doesn't post much here lately.


----------

